# Free .ml and .cf domains - if you want



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

If you want to register a new toplevel domain for free, try the register page for .ml or .cf domains.

The if might be quite huge because my NoScript plugin pointed me to following iframe:


<iframe src="http://connect.dot.tk/openid/embed?token_url=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.dot.ml%2Fconnect%2Fregister" 
scrolling="no" frameBorder="no" allowtransparency="true" style="width:354px;height:240px">
</iframe> 


So our beloved dot.tk is the company behind yet another free toplevel domains.

Feel free to use these domains - but don't depend on them.

PS: Looks like they want to see money (26$) for a .cf domain.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with the dot.tk, I noticed it when I was doing some packet inspections while ordering some domains.

Yes unfortunately their DNS configuration seems wonky, thus causing users to use freenom's simple redirection that injects analytic scripts onto your pages.

Example http://lolf.ml/  > view page source

I figure this is how they are keeping track of this:


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yup - the iframes are nasty:


<html>
<head>
<title>vpsBoard - Friendly VPS forum with VPS tutorials, VPS reviews, and a wealth of information.</title>
<meta name="description" content="Come talk VPS (Virtual Private Servers), view great VPS offers and promotions as well as read well written tutorials and guides. A great resource for web devs, techies and anyone seeking VPS Hosting.">
<meta name="keywords" content="lolf.ml">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<script type="text/javascript">
var _gaq = _gaq || [];
_gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-23441223-3']);
_gaq.push(['_setDomainName', 'none']);
_gaq.push(['_setAllowLinker', true]);
_gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);
(function() { var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
})();
</script>
</head>
<frameset rows="*">
<frame frameborder=0 src="http://vpsboard.com" name="dot_tk_frame_content" scrolling="auto" noresize>
</frameset>
</html>

But if you are using your own DNS servers everything seems fine.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

Got any info on how you set Custom DNS up? It was acting up for me the other day so I just gave up.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Go to "my domains" select one domain and click "manage".

There are three different options:

Forwarding, free DNS and third party DNS.

Select third option and type in your DNS servers.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

unfortunately it spits out

"array(0xace7c24)" and gives errors when I try.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you register a new domain you can setup 2 DNS servers.

But later you cannot change them. Array exception of invalid input...


----------



## peterw (Jul 22, 2013)

Registration on http://www.freenom.com/en/index.html is working. Topleveldomains .ga and .cf are too expensive. But .ml are still free.


----------

